# People are starting to see the light.



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

*Savvy Pet Product Marketers Are Not Ignoring the $77 Million Business From Natural Supermarkets*

Last update: 4:22 p.m. EDT Aug. 5, 2008

NEW YORK, NY, Aug 05, 2008 (MARKET WIRE via COMTEX) -- Buoyed by consumer safety concerns in the wake of the spring 2007 pet food recall, manufacturers of pet products who sell through natural supermarkets enjoyed double digit sales growth in the past year, according to "Natural Supermarket Pet Department Close-Up," a new report from Packaged Facts.
Analyzing data from SPINSscan, Packaged Facts found that retail sales of pet products through natural supermarkets totaled $77.2 million in full-year 2007, up 22% over 2006, when sales rose 13%. Cat food posted the highest rate of growth in 2007, at 28%, followed by dog food at 25% and pet supplies at 19%.

The strong pet department performance in natural supermarkets contrasts sharply with the sluggish sales performance of pet products in the mass market. According to Information Resources, Inc.'s InfoScan Review data for supermarkets, drugstores and mass merchandisers except Wal-Mart, overall pet department sales rose by just 2.8% in full-year 2007 and by just 2.3% during the 52 weeks ending April 20, 2008.

The natural sector is one area of the pet market that has enjoyed significant sales growth over the past decade. According to Packaged Facts, sales of natural pet products through all channels grew 41% in 2007 to reach $1,284 million, with double-digit annual percentage gains predicted through 2012.

"Pet product marketers ignoring the natural pet channel do so at their own peril," notes Tatjana Meerman, Publisher of Packaged Facts. "For several years as of 2008, natural supermarkets have significantly outperformed more traditional counterparts. Similarly, the pet departments of natural supermarket retailers are far outperforming those of most other retail channels, and there is ample room for these departments to expand."

This all new Packaged Facts' report, "Natural Supermarket Pet Department Close-Up," examines on the fast-growing pet departments of natural supermarkets, providing detailed sales data for the channel overall as well as seven product categories, including dog and cat food, pet snacks, pet supplements and pet care. The report also provides in-depth market share stats and profiles of the leading brands in the natural supermarket channel, with a particular focus on the top five, as well as examines the top two natural supermarket chains -- Whole Foods and Trader Joe's. For further information visit: http://www.packagedfacts.com/Natural-Supermarket-Pet-1829722/.

Packaged Facts publishes market intelligence on a wide range of consumer industries, including consumer goods and retailing, foods and beverages, demographics, pet, and financial products. Packaged Facts also offers a full range of custom research services. For more information visit www.packagedfacts.com, or contact Jenn Tekin at 240-747-3015 or [email protected].

Contact:
Jenn Tekin
240-747-3015
[email protected]


SOURCE: Packaged Facts

mailto:[email protected]

Article from: http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...EC117D-7A1A-484C-82DA-0BCBCFC199DB}&dist=hppr


----------

